# Battlefield 4 confirmed by EA, beta coming “fall 2013″



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 4 confirmed by EA, beta coming “fall 2013″*

EA has confirmed that Battlefield 4 is real, and that you can gain access to its beta through the MoH: Warfighter pre-order scheme.










The Battlefield 4 beta will take place in “fall 2013.” EA added: “Additional details regarding Battlefield 4 will be revealed at a later date.”

The game is mentioned on the Medal of Honor site, and in a new multiplayer movie, as you can see below.

You can find to Warfighter pre-order page here. The game ships on October 26 for PS3, 360 and PC.
The timing appears to suggest the game will ship in late 2013: the expected launch timing for next-gen consoles.

Frank Gibeau, president of EA Labels, described the pairing of Battlefield and Medal of Honor as “a one-two punch of action, intensity and shooter entertainment.”

The news comes after the game was accidentally outed on Origin at the weekend through the same promotion.

Battlefield 3, the latest in the series from Sweden-based EA DICE, launched at the end of 2011 to great success. EA shipped 10 million units of the shooter in its first week on sale, 3 million of which were pre-orders.

More than 5 million copies of Battlefield 3 were sold in the first week after launch, making it the fastest selling game in EA’s history.








*Source:* VG24/7


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Too soon!! I'm hardly settled into CQ, let alone the other coming expansions.


----------

